# Huge Dog Killer



## FIND and CATCH

We bayed this one with the hounds sunday about 11 30 killed 1 catch dog and cut up 2 more catch and 2 hounds real bad but we got him he weighed in at 490 pounds dont really care if yall dont believe me and for those who think he came out of a pen tell that to the dogs he messed up biggest one we ever caught


----------



## tah1982

Yep thats a big un


----------



## ts3600

That's a big hog.  Was it a boar or bar?


----------



## buddylee

what brand vest was the catch dog wearing ?


----------



## FIND and CATCH

*hog*

barr


----------



## FIND and CATCH

*hog*

dont run cut vest


----------



## mriver72

Thats a nice un right there ,sorry about the dogs ...


----------



## davidf

hate to hear that about your dogs thats a bad looking hog


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

Looks like about 280 pounds of sausage to me  after all bones and junk thrown away lol sorry about the dogs but good dead hog there.


----------



## SELFBOW

HE got some big cutters.
How many did it take to put him on the box?


----------



## hawg dawg

yes sir thats one to be proud of right there


----------



## 00Beau

Wow! Sorry about the dogs!


----------



## jkoch

That is one BAD boar. Sorry about your dogs.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Thats one big hog. Where did you get him?


----------



## Florida Curdog

Good one


----------



## bud 123

good hog.sorry to hear about the dogs


----------



## Apex Predator

That's a goodun'!  

I'm also wondering how you got him on the box.  If he weighed that much, I guess you had to hoist him and back the truck under him?


----------



## Shine Runner

dang it man.....sorry about your dogs


----------



## Dpsmith

man hate to hear about the dogs, but thats a great hog!! jw not starting nothing but why do you choose not to run cut vest on your dogs?!


----------



## hoghunter81

good hog! sorry to hear about the dogs.


----------



## Ebo Walker

Good Hog. Nowhere near 490, but a goodun' nonetheless. Good cutters as well.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

nice


----------



## 281

good one


----------



## fishbait

He be big and old.  Congrats


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Nice un...sorry about the dogs thou


----------



## dawg2

Big oinker right there.  Sorry about the dogs.


----------



## turtlebug

Darn, he makes Muppet look like a nursing piglet.   

So sorry about your dog though.


----------



## GOTCHA

nice hog. too bad thats bout all he's worth is bragging rights. sorry bout the dog. and good luck with the others healing.


----------



## dawg2

FIND and CATCH said:


> barr





GOTCHA said:


> nice hog. too bad thats bout all he's worth is bragging rights. sorry bout the dog. and good luck with the others healing.



Why?  It's a barr hog


----------



## BigLazer04

Outstanding!


----------



## goob

you gonna mount him?


----------



## FLCURDOGS

good hog brother!!


----------



## hog trappa

good bar rite there hate it killed 1 of ur dogs


----------



## tompkinsgil

nice one


----------



## deersled

sorry bout your dogs. how did you get him in the truck?


----------



## curdog

dang good un.sorry bout the dogs.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Dpsmith said:


> man hate to hear about the dogs, but thats a great hog!! jw not starting nothing but why do you choose not to run cut vest on your dogs?!


Cut vests and collars = Overheating  It's hot enough on dogs without all that.   jmo.


----------



## FIND and CATCH

*hog*



Ebo Walker said:


> Good Hog. Nowhere near 490, but a goodun' nonetheless. Good cutters as well.



You know its people like you that i wish was there to help throw the hog drag him out of the woods along with the cut up dogs that you are trying to save and there to hang him on the scales and READ THEM so you your opinion would count


----------



## FIND and CATCH

*hog*

Yea i wish i had a cut vest on them just scared they would get too hot if the hog broke


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

Sorry 2 here about the dogs. but a good hog.


----------



## mudpuppy24

thats a HUGE hog rite there. and im so sorry bout ur dog.

                      BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Ebo Walker

FIND and CATCH said:


> You know its people like you that i wish was there to help throw the hog drag him out of the woods along with the cut up dogs that you are trying to save and there to hang him on the scales and READ THEM so you your opinion would count




I promise you I have drug more hogs out of the woods and weighed them than you have. That hog is nowhere near 490. 

This one here just weighed 350 on the nose. And I promise it it would have covered your "490" hog.








The hog below weighed 580 weighed on certified scales at a local feed store. It was less than one hundred pounds larger than your reported 490 hog and had to be moved with a forklift.






Both were intact boars,which means they werent all fat. They were covered in grissle and lean.

And please dont act surprised that someone doesnt believe your claim of it weighting 490.You knew your story was far fetched when you posted it. You admitted it.


----------



## hevishot

that ol' boy ain't far off the farm....nice cutters.


----------



## FLCURDOGS

Ebo Walker said:


> I promise you I have drug more hogs out of the woods and weighed them than you have. That hog is nowhere near 490.
> 
> This one here just weighed 350 on the nose. And I promise it it would have covered your "490" hog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hog below weighed 580 weighed on certified scales at a local feed store. It was less than one hundred pounds larger than your reported 490 hog and had to be moved with a forklift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were intact boars,which means they werent all fat. They were covered in grissle and lean.
> 
> And please dont act surprised that someone doesnt believe your claim of it weighting 490.You knew your story was far fetched when you posted it. You admitted it.



Good God Ebo those are some brutes!


----------



## DocHoliday

Sorry to hear about your dogs. That is a monster hog for sure.


----------



## rockwalker

*scale calibration*

I work for a calibration company and would be glad to check some of these scales. I can do anything up to 500lbs. I know without seeing it in person it is rough to get an idea of how big they can be but you can also take pictures to make them look larger then they are as well as pictures to make them look smaller than they actually are as well. 

Still a dang nice hog wether it was 109 lbs or 1009 lbs either way it was a hard fought battle I am sure


----------



## FIND and CATCH

Rockwalker you cant be more right 

Ebo those are good hogs and if you say they weigh that then im sure they do you are also way out of my league since you have caught so many so that must be why you are so jealous


----------



## Ebo Walker

FIND and CATCH said:


> Rockwalker you cant be more right
> 
> Ebo those are good hogs and if you say they weigh that then im sure they do you are also way out of my league since you have caught so many so that must be why you are so jealous



No jealousy at all. One of my pet peeves is people claiming hogs are bigger than they actually are.  No harm intended, and no ill feelings from my end.


----------



## Ebo Walker

FLCURDOGS said:


> Good God Ebo those are some brutes!




Yep, they were nice ones. I just mounted the big one on the bottom as a 1/2 lifesize. I had to take the biggest mannikin they made and make it twice as big. The eye to nose measurement was over 17#


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Nice one.. seen one of them hounds your talking bout not to long ago hope he aint cut up to bad


----------



## luv2drum

Man all those hogs look like monsters to me. Of course I've never seen a wild hog in person dead or alive.  Maybe one of these days I can afford to get a guided hunt or in a club where  I can get some pork.


----------



## Scoot!

All are awesome catches!!!


----------



## gigem

This is tim i hunt with gigem , nice hog, 490 no, he might go 260. I have been involved with big hogs. That wont touch 300.


----------



## kornbread

gigem said:


> This is tim i hunt with gigem , nice hog, 490 no, he might go 260. I have been involved with big hogs. That wont touch 300.


im no expert only catching about 120 hogs a year but i agree it takes a big hog to get over 300lbs and on top of a box .nice hog either way


----------



## Fifty

its a nice one but no 490


----------



## GOTCHA

i don't know how much he weighs but look at how much bigger he is than that 70 lb bluetick in the box. and look how long he is compared to the bed on that silverado. it makes it look like he is in a S-10. I would almost bet my left one on that  he was real close to 490.


----------



## sghoghunter

kornbread said:


> im no expert only catching about 120 hogs a year but i agree it takes a big hog to get over 300lbs and on top of a box .nice hog either way



I have only seen like 3 hogs over 300lbs and when you see one there is no doubt.Im going with 301.


----------



## gigem

*hogs*



GOTCHA said:


> i don't know how much he weighs but look at how much bigger he is than that 70 lb bluetick in the box. and look how long he is compared to the bed on that silverado. it makes it look like he is in a S-10. I would almost bet my left one on that  he was real close to 490.


yall boys have no idea. this is tim . keep drinkin and huntin . yall will get there one day


----------



## GOTCHA

he's grown either way. bigger than anything else i've seen caught on this here forum. cheers


----------



## sghoghunter

Yep for sure hes bigger than the one in the back of your truck beside the 50 lb dog.


----------



## GOTCHA

:cheershe's definetly bigger than the 50 lb dog and the imaginary hog that you've got isn't he? post some pics big timer. it's probably past your bedtime your old butt ain't caught a hog in years.


----------



## gigem

*Hogs*







gotcha....don't call my buddy out, he's been on here since '05. Get your facts straight...maybe you should spend your time more wisely and check out some previous posts and then make your assumption. Credibility on this board comes through posting photos, not running your mouth.


----------



## GOTCHA

good photo gigem.  i just started posting here but  we'll see what happens come cooler weather. and by the way its not rocket science its hog hunting..tis the luck of the draw...catch some. lose some. i do it because i can and have access to lots of pig country. it's all in fun.. i never claimed to be the best. cause i ain't. neither are you. not by long shots. but if you are... like i said lots of pigs down this way and i am not far from you..


----------



## siberian1

Congrats on all the pigs!!   Makes me laugh when I think of guys hunting these things with 22 mags!


----------



## gigem

*hogs*

you know gotcha...there might be a lot of pigs where you're from but to tell you the truth, since we've moved in there's slim pickings down here...    If you need some help/lessons then hit us up and we'll show you the ropes. We'll start off easy, nothing too hard for a greenhorn like you...maybe hog tieing 101.


----------



## HOGDOG76




----------



## jrmmh1215

I killed one that weighed 436lbs. and I dont think it was as big looking as EBO's 350 pounder but it was weighed by two different scales at the slaughter house and both read the same. now that was also live weight "guts included". But never the less that is still a hoss of a hawg and sorry about the Dawg's man i know how it is.


----------



## Hogman94

That is a great hog but i am sorry about the dogs.


----------



## sghoghunter

gigem said:


> gotcha....don't call my buddy out, he's been on here since '05. Get your facts straight...maybe you should spend your time more wisely and check out some previous posts and then make your assumption. Credibility on this board comes through posting photos, not running your mouth.



Gigem just look at some of their pic with em standing with all their buddies holdn a "sissy" beer with them nice pretty shorts and their ironed shirts.Tell ya what young buck while you and your buddies are standing by a fire talkn bout the hogs that you have caught we are out looking for the next one to slam.  If you think we aint catchn any just because we aint puttn pics on here ya thinkn wrong.


----------



## GOTCHA

but anytime yall wanna show me up come on down i can drink those sissy beers and tie hogs all night. all i said was that it was a big hog and that i believed his claim on weight. sghoghunter and gigem you are invited to come and show me up anytime. don't be mad if you can't keep up with a "greenhorn."


----------



## GOTCHA

you ain't the only one who catches with 2 bulldogs either. i don't run but 3-4 dogs. and 2 of those are bulldogs, and the other is a 7month blackmouth /bulldog cross...so by the way i am not one of those guys who lets 8 dogs out of the box


----------



## hog trappa

no 4 real dude y do yall blow things up like this. on a good note come on down lets hunt got over 17,000ac. can get u lost anytime u want safe huntn 2 u


----------



## gigem

*hogs*

hog trappa/gotcha....hey buds, lets do it like this. Anytime yall get ready, say when. Starting right now, first to 10 hogs wins. Hogs must be tied. Post pics with hands holding up # of hog caught. You say go...

by the way, i didn't start this, Tim did...but now that it has turned out like this, it's time to either put up or shut up. Plain and simple. The ball's in your court now...


----------



## hog trappa

i love this. saturday night 12:15 i have nothing better to do than take your little wad that you worked so hard 4.. what r we gonna bet a skid loader, and piece of land...your best 2 dogs...tracking system...new not  your used crap. you call it ole timer. let me know.  u know i playn with u but i love talkn junk cant help it lol.......  i mean i got this old boat thats n that pic paid 92,000.00 4 it 2yrs ago its bout 2 b winter let me no...also got this lazy dog i may want 2 put up with the bet


----------



## Murphy

HOGDOG76 said:


>



X2


----------



## GOTCHA

i couldve broken my neck on that flip...guess those sissy beers were talkin to me


----------



## sghoghunter

hog trappa said:


> i love this. saturday night 12:15 i have nothing better to do than take your little wad that you worked so hard 4.. what r we gonna bet a skid loader, and piece of land...your best 2 dogs...tracking system...new not  your used crap. you call it ole timer. let me know. i can trap and tie ten hogs before your old lady wakes up and makes me a pot of coffee   u know i playn with u but i love talkn junk cant help it lol.......  i mean i got this old boat thats n that pic paid 92,000.00 4 it 2yrs ago its bout 2 b winter let me no...also got this lazy dog i may want 2 put up with the bet



You know what the problem is in the world today is?Its full of lil punk kids like urself that was given everything that they have and have never worked a hard day in ya life.Ur right you can talk alot of trash but when it comes down to it can you stand behind it?I mean can you carry me and catch hogs with your dogs?I CAN.


----------



## kornbread

sghoghunter said:


> You know what the problem is in the world today is?Its full of lil punk kids like urself that was given everything that they have and have never worked a hard day in ya life.Ur right you can talk alot of trash but when it comes down to it can you stand behind it?I mean can you carry me and catch hogs with your dogs?I CAN.


they dont use dogs sg they trap them kill them then take pics .anytime you want to compare hunts you can take all your dogs and ill bring two against as many as you bring i got 20,000 acre to hurt your feelings on.


----------



## Nicodemus

You gentlemen need to cool it with the crude comments. We won`t come in here and clean this thread up again.


----------



## william johnson

Thats a good hog with some big cutters! Im sorry 2 hear about your dog.Iv been runnin hogs 4 a long time and been runnin vest on my pits and Iv never had a dog over heat.The vest have saved my dogs lots of times.


----------



## lungbuster123

WOW this thread is a joke a guy trys to show off his hog and we got trash talkers? This is a place for people to be able to show off there hogs and all of yall as fellow hog hunters should be ashamed of yourself for the way your acting I mean grown men on here acting like two year olds!!!


----------



## basspro2232

i say first one to 10 hogs wins..just as gigem said must have a pic of the hog tied and holdin the number up


----------



## GOTCHA

well gigem, kornbread, sghoghunter its really great to see hunters banding together.i mean its against other hunters so thats not really what we were going for, but  i am sure that yall all have terrific dogs and alot of them. sghoghunter you are the one who started this whole thing because yall wanted to show off pictures of hogs yall killed back in '05. you could have just called it pictures from the past. and everybody could have commented and all would have been well. i see the hogs you boys post. nobody is trying to take that away from you. i guarantee that if we met in the woods  it wouldn't be like this, so lets have a little respect for all and nip this thing in the butt. good hunting and God bless.


----------



## GOTCHA

lungbuster123 said:


> WOW this thread is a joke a guy trys to show off his hog and we got trash talkers? This is a place for people to be able to show off there hogs and all of yall as fellow hog hunters should be ashamed of yourself for the way your acting I mean grown men on here acting like two year olds!!!



go tweek up your matthews.


----------



## sghoghunter

GOTCHA said:


> well gigem, kornbread, sghoghunter its really great to see hunters banding together.i mean its against other hunters so thats not really what we were going for, but  i am sure that yall all have terrific dogs and alot of them. sghoghunter you are the one who started this whole thing because yall wanted to show off pictures of hogs yall killed back in '05. you could have just called it pictures from the past. and everybody could have commented and all would have been well. i see the hogs you boys post. nobody is trying to take that away from you. i guarantee that if we met in the woods  it wouldn't be like this, so lets have a little respect for all and nip this thing in the butt. good hunting and God bless.


Killed in 05?


----------



## GOTCHA

gotcha....don't call my buddy out, he's been on here since '05. Get your facts straight...maybe you should spend your time more wisely and check out some previous posts and then make your assumption. Credibility on this board comes through posting photos, not running your mouth.[/QUOTE]
well idk when they were killed, this is the only date i got.


----------



## sghoghunter

Pops huh so 37 is what you call old.Just think bud I can do anything that you can do.If you want to see some of the pigs we catch just do a search on our names and just look at some of the pics.We post a few now and then but we alwayes have problems with people on here bout tied hogs so we dont put them on here anymore.


----------



## REDMOND1858

So who wants to start placing bets on who is gone be the first one to 10??? I know who my moneys on


----------



## Big_Country_311

Sup J.R. .....Great Hog man.....Heard Doc had a time working on the dogs after that one.....Five - O told me the whole story...nonetheless..he's sure a wall hanger


----------



## GOTCHA

REDMOND1858 said:


> So who wants to start placing bets on who is gone be the first one to 10??? I know who my moneys on



definetly would not put my money on getting to ten if i was hunting with those mutts that you have for sale. they probably couldn't bay or catch a biscuit. i will bet but can't do it right now i just had a newborn a month ago and with work and the heat and everything else i have had going on i hadn't been doing much hunting. i guess start this thing whenever the weather cools off a bit. maybe in like a month or so....


----------



## basspro2232

im with redmond im pretty sure i kno whos gnna win


----------



## REDMOND1858

GOTCHA said:


> definetly would not put my money on getting to ten if i was hunting with those mutts that you have for sale. they probably couldn't bay or catch a biscuit. i will bet but can't do it right now i just had a newborn a month ago and with work and the heat and everything else i have had going on i hadn't been doing much hunting. i guess start this thing whenever the weather cools off a bit. maybe in like a month or so....



Hey Buddy, first off i wasn't talkin bout doin this little competition thing, i was talking bout betting on gigem to have 10 before you, long before i might add.Or Kornbred. iv seen the pics they have posted and and iv seen gigems pen.  As far as the mutts of mine you are talking about, they have caught 49 hogs this year, so they must be doin somethin rite. how many have you got with your purebred champions this year?. We dont stop around here for the heat we keep goin and keep CATCHING HOGS and keeping our farmers happy. I got work and school  and still find time to catch hogs and train my "mutts" . I aint trying to say im the best cause im nowhere close but dont come on here talking trash about someone when you know nothing about them or their dogs.


----------



## Nicodemus

Last warnin` to ya`ll, to settle down. If not, the thread goes amiss.


----------



## GOTCHA

Well buddy its' like this they all started running their mouths to me first....look back...sghoghunter then his buddy gigem...then kornnuts. and it was all about the comment that i made on this very thread that started it all. and it was a true statement that i hadn't seen one any bigger that was dogged on this forum. then you and the others are like i bet i know who wins whoo hoo....well i hope that they win so that you won't have to go on living with your heroes having lost. but still know that this was all started because sghoghunter was mad that i said noone else had dogged a bigger hog than that one on this forum. and i believe that pig weighed darn close to what he said it did.


----------



## GOTCHA

and he said my dog weighed fifty pounds...well i wish he had been there that day to pick up the sleeping fifty pound dog to put in the bed of the truck. either way i do apologize redmond for the mutts comment you must be doing something right to have caught 49.


----------



## Nicodemus

GOTCHA said:


> Well buddy its' like this they all started running their mouths to me first....look back...sghoghunter then his buddy gigem...then kornnuts. and it was all about the comment that i made on this very thread that started it all. and it was a true statement that i hadn't seen one any bigger that was dogged on this forum. then you and the others are like i bet i know who wins whoo hoo....well i hope that they win so that you won't have to go on living with your heroes having lost. but still know that this was all started because sghoghunter was mad that i said noone else had dogged a bigger hog than that one on this forum. and i believe that pig weighed darn close to what he said it did.





I haven`t called any names, but this thread was about a man showin` the hog that he had caught. If ya`ll want to throw down challenges to each other, that`s fine too, long as it is kept clean. But if ya`ll do, don`t hijack the man`s thread. Start one,  where ya`ll can compete to everybodys satisfaction.


----------



## wildtymes07

if find and catch or gotcha need help U know U got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ebo Walker

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t called any names, but this thread was about a man showin` the hog that he had caught. If ya`ll want to throw down challenges to each other, that`s fine too, long as it is kept clean. But if ya`ll do, don`t hijack the man`s thread. Start one,  where ya`ll can compete to everybody's satisfaction.



Nicodemus,I am sure you are aware of it, but the starter of this thread knew people were not going to believe his claim as to the weight of this hog in his initial post.

In my opinion. He set up the thread to be "hijacked". LOL!

I wish people wouldnt post the eights of their hogs.


----------



## sghoghunter

Anytime


----------



## thamm20

boy i tell ya sghoghunter, gigem,kornbread yall sure are full of yourselves


----------



## gigem

*Hogs*



wildtymes07 said:


> if find and catch or gotcha need help U know U got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lets do it . Quit talking. It will be only 3 of us . Start friday night. Talk is over! GOTCHA


----------



## gigem

*Hogs*



thamm20 said:


> boy i tell ya sghoghunter, gigem,kornbread yall sure are full of yourselves



Not really thamm20 . I dont claim to have boats and houses on the lake. And i dont down grade anyother hog hunter on this board that is not that fortunate. You wont find me on a lake wake boarding, maybe fishing in my 2.000 $ boat. Any body that knows me on this board will tell you that i am far from what you say. But i tell what i do have , is a kennel full of hog dogs and 2 partners that is ready to go! Call what you want.


----------



## GOTCHA

i think that there hog dogs are probably the only thing that they have left in their miserable old lives and the fact that i said i hadn't seen anybody with a bigger hog on this forum probably made them so sad and depressed all they could do was lash out. they are probably really good guys other than that. yall started with the downgrading comments...act like you have some class and you will be treated accordingly.


----------



## bearhunter39

Ebo Walker where you killing these big hogs i've been hunting se tennessee all my life and i aint never seen no hogs like that unless they were in a pen


----------



## lungbuster123

GOTCHA said:


> go tweek up your matthews.



Once again like I said nothing but a joke!!! acting like a two year old!!! the mods should just go ahead and pull the plug on this one


----------



## FAILSAFE300

lungbuster123 said:


> WOW this thread is a joke a guy trys to show off his hog and we got trash talkers? This is a place for people to be able to show off there hogs and all of yall as fellow hog hunters should be ashamed of yourself for the way your acting I mean grown men on here acting like two year olds!!!



Well he kind of asked for it,posting a pic. is one thing,but rattling on like Obama and his new health care plan is another.......here is my hog,and i don't care what everyone thinks,this is the way it is,tell it to the dogs....blah,blah,blah....and as for the trash talk,not by everyone,yet a few on here that compete with words on who is the best...it sounds like a nursery full of whining babies with dirty diapers.


----------



## sghoghunter

GOTCHA said:


> i think that there hog dogs are probably the only thing that they have left in their miserable old lives and the fact that i said i hadn't seen anybody with a bigger hog on this forum probably made them so sad and depressed all they could do was lash out. they are probably really good guys other than that. yall started with the downgrading comments...act like you have some class and you will be treated accordingly.


Tell ya what gotcha you look back at the pics that I have posted here before and you post some and if you can post more or bigger then I have you got my respect as a dog hunter.


----------



## sghoghunter

cajunl said:


> My life would sure be miserable without some mangy hogdogs in it!!!!



Mine too cajunl.Some do it cause everyone else is doing it but I got into it when hardly no one did it and fell in love with the squel and gruntn.


----------



## gigem

*Hogs*



GOTCHA said:


> i think that there hog dogs are probably the only thing that they have left in their miserable old lives and the fact that i said i hadn't seen anybody with a bigger hog on this forum probably made them so sad and depressed all they could do was lash out. they are probably really good guys other than that. yall started with the downgrading comments...act like you have some class and you will be treated accordingly.


Friday buddy!


----------



## HOGDOG76

thamm20 said:


> boy i tell ya sghoghunter, gigem,kornbread yall sure are full of yourselves


they are kinda arrogant aint they


----------



## GOTCHA

you better take your own advice out there friday gigem. watch where you put your feet.


----------



## sghoghunter

HOGDOG76 said:


> THEY ARE KINDA ARROGANT AINT THEY



What the I wasnt till I started hangn round this biker lookn dude named jackson.


----------



## Ebo Walker

bearhunter39 said:


> Ebo Walker where you killing these big hogs i've been hunting se tennessee all my life and i aint never seen no hogs like that unless they were in a pen



South Georgia, Mississippi, East Texas/La border and a couple of honeyholes on public  land in Tennessee near Cherokee  WMA.


----------



## Killa

u people sound like old ladys


----------



## POP-A-TOP

What a Joke!!!!


----------



## dbodkin

Nice hog... Pass the popcorn...


----------



## Dpsmith

Ebo Walker said:


> Yep, they were nice ones. I just mounted the big one on the bottom as a 1/2 lifesize. I had to take the biggest mannikin they made and make it twice as big. The eye to nose measurement was over 17#



hey let see some better pics of that big boy!!


----------



## lauren123

*man thats a nice hog....*

that blue tick yo have he came from  me i am glad to see he is hunting some monsters like that....


----------



## gigem

Still waitng


----------



## southerntaco98

*what i win?*

On what i win even tho i wasnt in it i got to 14 b4 yall got to 10 lol. I told gotcha now you know, so what do i win? roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

hog trappa said:


> i love this. saturday night 12:15 i have nothing better to do than take your little wad that you worked so hard 4.. what r we gonna bet a skid loader, and piece of land...your best 2 dogs...tracking system...new not  your used crap. you call it ole timer. let me know.  u know i playn with u but i love talkn junk cant help it lol.......  i mean i got this old boat thats n that pic paid 92,000.00 4 it 2yrs ago its bout 2 b winter let me no...also got this lazy dog i may want 2 put up with the bet



Uhmm, that lakehouse and pool and the Pachanga moored at the dock look REAL familiar.


----------



## sghoghunter




----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## johnbanks63

All are good hogs. And sorry bout your dogs sucks to loose a good dog and even harder to replace. As for the pics I have one mounted that weighed 315 with 3 1/4 in cutters. Weighed it at the local process plant where they do cows hogs and deer all for money. Their scales are right and mine does not look half as big as the one on here that he said weighed 350. All pics are different and if you ant there dont judge. If you cant say aomething nice you shouldnt say anything at all.


----------



## T.P.

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uhmm, that lakehouse and pool and the Pachanga moored at the dock look REAL familiar.



Are you implying something may be a slight of hand?.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uhmm, that lakehouse and pool and the Pachanga moored at the dock look REAL familiar.





T.P. said:


> Are you implying something may be a slight of hand?.....





Mebbe . . .



That's my brother's lake house on Sinclair.  The original poster couldn't buy a chair by the pool . . .


----------



## T.P.

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> That's my brother's lake house on Sinclair.  The original poster couldn't buy a chair by the pool . . .



Talk about small world!! Sure hate he's banded, I'd like to see him get out of this one.


----------



## dtala

I'm a taxidermist and I'd like to know just how ya make a mannikin TWICE as big.....

and yer response about find and catchs   hogs weight shows a lack of class. Just bite yer tongue and say "nice hog"....


----------



## Tadpole23

Ebo walker are you a taxidermist? I am I mounted some huge hogs before just got done with one that was 530 his eye to nose was only 10 1/2. The longest I ever seen was 12 and that was on one over 900lbs tame hog


----------



## jaredbeecher

Good Hog!!


----------



## KeithTheDeerSlayer

this the hog your gettin mounted??


----------



## Heartstarter

This isnt a platform for you to express your "pet peeves" nor for you to once again post pictures of hogs you supposedly killed that are supposedly unaltered to diminish the experience of another hunter thats clearly killed a beast of a hog with massive cutters that KILLED a good dog. Say something GOOD or shut up. I thought the mods were booting hijackers like you anyway.


----------



## pighunter

*European Boar*

This picture was taken last month. I killed him last Friday the 15th. Six People said that he would field dress at around 80 killos. He dress at 56 killos. I have a pic of him dead but i can't seam to be able to load it. I will try to load it later.

Thomas


----------



## caughthog1

Wow Good Pic's of hogs! That first hog is no where near 490lbs but none the less a real good hog!


----------



## FIND and CATCH

caughthog1 said:


> Wow Good Pic's of hogs! That first hog is no where near 490lbs but none the less a real good hog!



well if he's no where near that what's he near then I'm just curious


----------



## caughthog1

I would guesstimate around 350lb give or take a little!


----------



## caughthog1

I dont think the weights important, he could be 150lbs but with teeth like that he's a trophy hog no doubt!


----------

